# Sir Gawain and the Green Knight ~  illustrations?



## kr236rk (Mar 12, 2010)

JRR Tolkien translated Sir Gawain and the Green Knight. Does anybody know if a replica of the Cotton Manuscript (British Museum (Library?) has been printed including the original illustrations please?

Many thanks

Ric


----------

